# Guy eaten by piranha!



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

Just thought you interesting folks might like to see. Check out *_link removed_* under pics for today and supposedly there's a pic of a guy chewed up by P's. There have been a number of real pathology/forensic photos posted in the past so the odds are that it is real.









*WARNING SITE MAY CONTAIN PORNOGRAPHIC MATERIAL*

*_Edit_*
Link removed due to porn.
Besides that the site probably has as much
spyware as a cheap whore has STD's


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Post a direct link to it.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 6, 2004)

thats a porn site man better be cool with sh*t like that :laugh:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well i will post a warning for people that there's pornographic material on that site to then.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

wait so there is no pic of a guy eaten be piranhas?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Link removed:
- obvious reason number one: porn
- obvious reason number two: site probably contains enough spyware to mess up your PC.

If anyone has the image, you can hotlink the image to here (using the [i m g] [/i m g]-tags) - *no direct links to the site please...*


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Get a pic or a link or video.


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

yeah there is


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I already expected it to be that image - nasty stuff









I doubt it's a piranha victim however, as the wounds are shallow and look more like friction or burn wounds: piranha's bite out olive-sized chunks, an entire shoal bites out a truckload of olive-sized chunks, causing deep wounds instead of what you see on the picture.
Also, I heard piranha's often attack their victim's soft belly region first, to reach in organs and intestines: from there they eat their victim from the inside out.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

that pic is from the movie "piranha". Its not real.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

traumatic said:


> that pic is from the movie "piranha". Its not real.
> [snapback]1004197[/snapback]​


was just about to say that. Its been posted before somewhere and was said to be fake.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah it doesnt look real at all either.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Its gotta be from movie "Piranha".... Nobody sports those white shoes anymore. That style went out in the early 80's.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

i was just about to say suxs for the guy and WOW wish my reds are colors like then then i realized its rubber fish and a rubber guy.

unless the trojan man went for a swim


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

lol i knew that was comin!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

CTREDBELLY said:


> i was just about to say suxs for the guy and WOW wish my reds are colors like then then i realized its rubber fish and a rubber guy.
> 
> unless the trojan man went for a swim
> 
> ...


The fish are real, just dead. From what Ive seen wild fish always have brighter colours than their Aquarium brothers, I havent a clue why though...more than like due to nutrients in the amazon we dont have in our Aquariums.


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

Yea it looks more like he got pulled behind a vehicle or something like that...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> CTREDBELLY said:
> 
> 
> > i was just about to say suxs for the guy and WOW wish my reds are colors like then then i realized its rubber fish and a rubber guy.
> ...


It's a shame they are dead in that bucket, when they could be alive and in my aquarium.








~Taylor~


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> Its gotta be from movie "Piranha".... Nobody sports those white shoes anymore. That style went out in the early 80's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point Jamie!!!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> Its gotta be from movie "Piranha".... Nobody sports those white shoes anymore. That style went out in the early 80's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

dude come up with some real sh*t man...........


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

novicimo said:


> yeah there is
> [snapback]1004138[/snapback]​


that was from a movie...damn people cant tell wax?...trust me<bitches say,"hes so dreamy!!"


> Link removed due to porn.
> Besides that the site probably has as much
> spyware as a cheap whore has STD's


----------



## brybenn (Feb 27, 2004)

definately not the attack patterns of piranhas all smaller parts like ears fingers nose sh*t like that wood b takin off as they can grasp n tear that stuff they do go for the soft body parts as in the stomach n thighs of human remains

ive met ppl through college that do obtopsies for forensics n out of curiosty asked him about whether or not anyone has been killed by them n he figures not as most bodies r dead be4 they r chewed up

n my reds have damn near that brite of colours but there bellies behind the red isnt that brite


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

lol that body is so fake.. look at the face its so rubbery and the hair just wow... lol everything is all ripped up, yet this guy manages to keep his hair-do


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Wait a minute.
A forum that allows you to say "sh*t, f*ck, c*nt" instead of "Shibby" won't allow a link to a site that contains porn?????
This is the kinda sh*t that REALLY REALLY messes with my brain.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Wait a minute.
> A forum that allows you to say "sh*t, f*ck, c*nt" instead of "Shibby" won't allow a link to a site that contains porn?????
> This is the kinda sh*t that REALLY REALLY messes with my brain.
> 
> ...


Then you need to take another look at things.

Obscene language would get a movie a PG-13 rating.

Porn would make the movie illegal to be viewed by anyone under the age of 18.

It's pretty straightforward. On top of it all, we are a fish site. People who curse in everyday language may curse in sharing fish information, which is what this site is about. Porn has nothing to do with keeping fish, and as such isn't a part of the website.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

As I noticed, how can someones skull be all mess up, it looks like there is a big whole on his skull. I dont think piranhas can bite through the skull to get to the brain?









Oh, I got it, this is the new breed piranhas where they go for the brain first, instead of the intestines and internal organs.

And another thing whats up with the freakin gay ass hair do.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

haha that looks so fake


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> haha that looks so fake
> [snapback]1009172[/snapback]​










time to lock this bs


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

yeah thats from teh film piranha haha, great point about the trainers mate LOL









ian


----------

